# Need help with magnetic motor starter



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

"Now works fine but most of the time start button won't energize the starter and sometimes it clings loud which it doesn't sound right." Wut ? 

What kind of motor is this controlling ? It's not automatic, push button for what ? Isolate the components. Make sure the PB is working properly. Make sure your coil voltage is correct.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

What interlocks are tied in?
Did you replace the whole starter or just the contactor? Is it loose in the can or is the coil/contact cover missing a screw?

Take a picture.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Maybe Cletis messing with us


----------



## SparkyElectrican (Aug 3, 2014)

How do I take picture?


----------



## SparkyElectrican (Aug 3, 2014)

I mean how do I post the picture?


----------



## SparkyElectrican (Aug 3, 2014)

What kind of the motor is it? That's the thing I can't access to it it's crazy how they set it up. It's far behind the water tank . They been running the system for 8 yrs. But the pushbutton supposed to start to run the motor in order to use the pressure water gun to wash the car. If that helps you???


----------



## SparkyElectrican (Aug 3, 2014)

The thing is that if you push button it won't start but if you push the magnetic coil it works but after you hit stop button it repeats where you can't hut the start button.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Maybe you wired the holding contact wrong ? What about the noise ?


----------



## SparkyElectrican (Aug 3, 2014)

What kind of motor is it? That's the thing I can't access to it it's far behind the water tank. The pushbutton won't start the motor but if you push the magnetic coil it works but after you press stop button it repeats where I can't push start button? Any idea??? I know it's not the start button bad because it worked before I changed the contactors.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

How much experience do you have with starters ?


----------



## SparkyElectrican (Aug 3, 2014)

The noise part is when you push the magnetic coil it sounds either normal or sometimes it'll sound high cling cling like something is wrong but most of the time it sounds normal


----------



## SparkyElectrican (Aug 3, 2014)

Not much and I'm trying to learn this since it's one of my friends


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

So they can't wash cars with this manual car wash because you are learning ? This story has leaks


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Nevermind.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

How is 'California' related to the electrical trade?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

480sparky said:


> How is 'California' related to the electrical trade?


 
.......


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

SparkyElectrican said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have one of my friends car wash that it broke down the motor starter. I replaced it and now when it works fine but most of the time start button won't energize the starter and sometimes it clings loud which it doesn't sound right. It's a three phase we amp 240v. Any advice?


Isolate your motor/starter from the control circuit

_test it_ if good go on>>>>

then figure out what you're control circuit is all about, 

re>phase monitors, timers, etc

_DRAW IT _out on a piece of paper & get your ugly's or whatever other quicky manual you have out

most car washes have a lot of control systems , so i'd hedge my bets with that end of it


~CS~


----------



## SparkyElectrican (Aug 3, 2014)

Hey steve, there's really no control systems it's just a three phase coming in to starter and out to motor after overload contact. It's has only two start and stop buttons. It seems that I did wired it right. It's either they gave me bad manufacturer starter or its wrong starter? But I need to find out for sure.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

you should try to provide enough information to allow someone to help you, or else have your friend call an electrician, instead of jacking him around, holding up his business, and possibly costing him a motor, none of which is really doing your friend a favor.


----------

